# Volunteering in Greece?



## Gillteacher (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello, 

I am a teacher from the US and started an International Service Club at my high school. I wanted to be able to travel with students to different countries but also give back to the communities we are in. So far we have been to Peru, Turkey, and Romania while working in group homes, orphanages, and a school for children with disabilities. This year we would love to travel to Greece! However, we are having a difficult time finding a place to do service. Even though we will stay in Athens for a few days as tourists, we would prefer to work in a smaller community. This way we get to know the people and culture a little better. We would also prefer to work with children so if anyone knows of a school, orphanage, group home, etc. that would be willing to let us work there for about a week we would really appreciate it! Please let me know if you have any ideas. It is a wonderful group of kids who just want to learn from other cultures and work with children. We are willing to do any type of work as well. Hope to hear from you soon!

Amanda Gill


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow that's very nice of you ...

I believe u should contact ur embassy in Greece and they will direct u to the communities where ur assistance would be needed.


----------

